

Kickstart A Needy Kid’s Education With Conway-Backed Wishbone.org - aresant
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/01/wishbone/

======
aresant
I love this concept and donated to a worthy cause (Comp Sci Camp!!! Awesome)

But there's a blind spot here not integrating Amazon payment gateway or PayPal
(like Kickstarter)

I realize that already precious non-profit margins get eaten up by those
gateways but the act of having to pull out my CC (and getting a timeout on the
order time on first submission) almost ruined the sale for me.

This is a social-news-phenom waiting to happen so make darn sure that you
remove as much friction as possible so people can "impulse donate" rather than
make a commitment!

